# Buspar



## Guest (Jun 30, 1999)

Does anyone have experience with Buspar. Did it help your anxiousness and how long did your body take to adjust to it? Thanks.------------------Kay"The Lord Is My Shepherd"


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 1999)

I have only been taking BusPar for a little over a week and have already noticed a difference. I am more relaxed and don't seem to worry as much about things. It has affected my energy level, but I expect this will subside after I get it in my system more. It has also helped me not be as tense. We'll see what the future holds.The Lord is my shepherd too.


----------

